# Abu Dhabi advice



## testing_the_water (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello all. I'm looking for some advice. I have been approached by a rapidly growing multi-national company in Abu Dhabi. I am going out for an interview in a couple of weeks. I would be going in as a senior resourcing specialist, something they have said they're desperate for. The first question is would I be laughed out of the room if I asked for 900,000 AED per annum as a total package? I have a good and well paid job in UK so don't need this one, where as they need me and my knowledge. My justification is I need a very good reason to up-root my family, and would need to replace my wife's salary as she would need to leave her job. If this aspiration is too high, how much would I need to earn to be able to put 300,000 AED in savings over a year? My wife is adamant she wouldn't move unless we achieved that sum. I have two children who need to be schooled at primary level. Thanks all for your help in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The package that you are looking for is at the higher end of the spectrum that UK expats earn in the UAE - but not impossible, if they really want you.
A 5 bedroom villa in Abu Dhabi will cost 200-300,000 AED per year, depending on location.
A good UK curriculum school will cost anything from 50,000 to 80,000 AED per child, per year (excluding school meals and transport).
Two cars will cost around 8000 AED per month plus fuel costs - maybe another 500 AED.
Two mobile phones 400 AED per month.
Water and electricity for villa 1200 AED per month.
Home phone/internet from 500 to 3000 AED per month (depending on speed and TV channel package).
Food - cheaper than UK for fresh food but depends on your buying habits and tastes.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## testing_the_water (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Steve. That's really helpful. I'll give it a go as have nothing to lose. Do larger companies provide assistance with getting kids places in schools?


----------



## testing_the_water (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Steve. That's really helpful. Do you know if the larger companies help placing children in decent schools?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Some companies contribute towards school fees, for others you are expected to pay yourself.
Whichever method - you just need to look at the total package figure to assess whether it is right for you.
Just keep an eye on the contracted salary amount - as this is what your final gratuity is based on - without all the added allowances for housing, school, travel etc.
Getting school places is tricky - more so in Abu Dhabi as there are far fewer to choose from than in Dubai.
In Dubai certain schools give preference to companies that paid a debenture when school opened - i dont know whether this applies in Abu Dhabi.
Our son recently started at the newly opened Cranleigh school in Abu Dhabi - this is the most expensive school and is simply amazing (especially compared with the two schools that he attended in Dubai).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

without knowing the industry its difficult to tell you, but 75k is quite high if you are not in banking field etc ie construction etc etc. schooling will be your biggest nitemare very difficult to find places, and yes cranleigh is the new one on the block but look at the fees. its a selective school too and the issue with the newer schools that are given land off island they have the room to "build" it the way they want, the older more established schools are limited in the space they have to "create" etc. auh is not a hardship posting, and just because you loose one salary doesnt mean that they will cover that gap, if they want you they will offer you something but a lot of spouses have to give up their high paying jobs to move over, its not just about the money its about the opportunity, uae is a very very very different place and gives different opportunities to the uk, so its not all about money etc. as there are some major hurdles to jump thru sometimes depending on the company etc


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably your biggest outlay will be schools and those fees increase as your children get older. You'll also need flights home every year and to ensure you have good medical cover. If you have a good base salary, your end of service benefits should give you a good lump sum when you leave. You'll need financial assistance to pay your rent up front for the first year plus all the deposits and, of course, a shipment from home and tickets for everyone to come over.


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Another thing to consider with school is to check if they will allow your kids to transfer at the same grade during the school year. There was quite a bit of doubt so I stayed in the UK with the kids until the end of July but hubby came over in April. Glad we waited as I have heard of some kids repeating a year.
Also be prepared to pay up front. It is usual to pay 6 months if not a full year up front for rent. Check if the company will give you a loan. 
Abu Dhabi is a great place to live but don't expect to break even for the first few months


----------



## testing_the_water (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks all for taking the time to respond. It's given some real food for thought. The industry is aviation, and as I said I've been approached as they need me not the other way round. I completely get that it's not all about the money out there, but I wouldn't a high paid job, free schooling etc if there wasn't some kind if financial benefit. Can anyone recommend which schools are the best to look at? Also, as my wife will be giving up work, are there any 'expat' social events or groups she could join so she wouldn't feel so isolated?


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess you will want to be near the airport. Al Muneera or Al Zeena have a good family community. Both have shops and private beach. You could also look at villas in Kalifa City A. 
Al Yasmina school has a good reputation but long waiting lists, as does Raha school. British International school Anglia Nord or Brighton college are good. 
As is often said, decide on the school then look at places to live nearby.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

testing_the_water said:


> Thanks all for taking the time to respond. It's given some real food for thought. The industry is aviation, and as I said I've been approached as they need me not the other way round. I completely get that it's not all about the money out there, but I wouldn't a high paid job, free schooling etc if there wasn't some kind if financial benefit. Can anyone recommend which schools are the best to look at? Also, as my wife will be giving up work, are there any 'expat' social events or groups she could join so she wouldn't feel so isolated?


its not all about money, sure you need enough to live here its not cheap rent and schooling being the biggest wack, also now there is no rent cap people are being hit with very unreasonable increases with no recourse.....

and this is not a hardship place any more 15 years ago yes, but not now... you are not paid more because your wife needs to give up work here.... you will see that quite often even if the wife is not working there is still plenty of redtape to keep her busy!


----------



## Hobnob (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, watch the rents and check the housing allowance and school allowance is enough


Schools in Abu Dhabi Link to a list of schools and fees (check individual schools as they will have changed since this list was made)

Real Estate & Property for Rent in Abu Dhabi, UAE | Dubizzle Abu Dhabi link to rental properties. Don't go mad and get your "dream" home. It's tempting but you are only renting and anything over your allowance will eat into your "retirement" pot


----------

